

Confessions of an Apple Store Employee - Mikecsi
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/news/confessions-of-an-apple-store-employee

======
fourspace
Wow, working retail means you are pushed to sell inventory and deal with
annoying customers? Shocking news.

This is why I don't read CNN.

~~~
beej71
"Laugh, laugh, gentlemen. It'll be the only story everyone reads."

------
GBond
Skip the link-bait CNN article and go straight to the article quoted:

[http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/news/conf...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/news/confessions-
of-an-apple-store-employee)

------
j_baker
I've worked at Circuit City, CompUSA, and Wal Mart. None of these things are
unique to Apple Stores.

------
texel
I worked at Apple retail for five years, and of all the things this guy
could've talked about _these_ are the things he mentions? o_0

~~~
kylec
For those of us that haven't had the pleasure of working for there, what
should he have mentioned?

~~~
covercash
<http://crapplestore.blogspot.com>

~~~
dustinupdyke
Apple legal must have taken that down already.

~~~
covercash
Yeah, that's happened before. It just recently came back online but I guess
that was short lived.

------
kevruger
Tell all? Does this kid think they are just paying him to hang out? Retail is
retail kid, you either drink the kool-aid or become a customer. It's called a
J-O-B.

